# DR reduced 99%



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

wassup folks, hope all is well.

basically my DR has almost vanished... it only gets triggered when I am extremely stressed.
goodbye to the panic attacks also.
I still have DP/Emotional Bluntness which is improving day by day.

I can finally function and do things again!


*WF.*


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Good for you.
You have been a member here for 13.days. 4.days ago you wanted to commit suicide and now you are 99% cured due expensive herbal remedies.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Thank you!

I have been suffering for 6 years on/off > I barely join sites.. I just read and take info an apply it, although this time it me like a train. 
I am not sure if it is the supplements that helped or just my anxiety levels calming down, either way I am not complaining. 

*WF. *


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Awesome!!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

NOTE.
The original post starting this thread is partly deleted by moderator and changed by author. It contained the claim of a rapid change due to some herbal medicine and a link to a online shop with the herbal medicine. So, it could be read as a promotion of products as a cure as where to get them.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Placebo is a known problem and effect in many research programmers in psychiatry. It is the case in almost all depression studies and it is estimated that it is close to 30% and 100% if people much better after a few days after some kind of "treatment". Placebo is a huge problem in almost all trails in depersonalization. All trails are very small in size, no control group and almost no follow up. It is due to under founding of research into depersonalization. It is very frustrating as nothing can be taken or should be taken as valid. The naltrexone and naloxone trail are examples of "trails" that potentially could be pure placebo- small, no control group, no follow up. The case is that many afterwards have tried to replicate those "studies" without any success.
There is a lot of placebo spammer posts of this forum and when you do a follow up those posting they are after some time back to where they came from. They medicine or herbal remedies had stopped "working". Always assume is placebo if people write about a recent change. Only take a post serious if it validated after some months,- if not,-ignore it as spam.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Placebo is a known problem and effect in many research programmers in psychiatry. It is the case in almost all depression studies and it is estimated that it is close to 30% and 100% if people much better after a few days after some kind of "treatment". Placebo is a huge problem in almost all trails in depersonalization. All trails are very small in size, no control group and almost no follow up. It is due to under founding of research into depersonalization. It is very frustrating as nothing can be taken or should be taken as valid. The naltrexone and naloxone trail are examples of "trails" that potentially could be pure placebo- small, no control group, no follow up. The case is that many afterwards have tried to replicate those "studies" without any success.
> There is a lot of placebo spammer posts of this forum and when you do a follow up those posting they are after some time back to where they came from. They medicine or herbal remedies had stopped "working". Always assume is placebo if people write about a recent change. Only take a post serious if it validated after some months,- if not,-ignore it as spam.


what do we learn? we can feel better or „cured“ or „recovered“ even the „disorder“ is still in our brains. that, what you show as a hopelessness for psychiatric conditions, is for me the biggest prove that any humanbeing can change his plastic brain. of course there may be some conditions where the symptoms are totally caused physically. then you know anyway what to do. im just talking about anxiety-trauma-psychologically caused dpdr. if one have a brain infection its obvious he have to treat the infection. the whole discussion about dpdr is due to the psychological causes. 

can you explain me scientifically why it is not possible to get into a permanent placebo condition? when the placebo lasts 5 days and everything feels like „i have recovered“ what happens at day 6 for the relapse? you seem to be someone who still waits for the magic-oneshot-cure. and yeah i know, you tried everything. but we do not have a scientific evidence for it. so i can not believe you tried everything xd


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Placebo is not lasting and it quickly subsides in people. In trails the placebo effect can last for the period when you showing up for a daily treatment. When they do a follow up 1.month to 3.month after they will typically be back to "normal". You can see this in many posting on this forum with people trying different thing and claim a response within a few days or just trying a very low starting dose. Some can make post after some days or weeks that it have stopped working. So, their posting was placebo-spam. 
In 2017 one made a post about getting better after an injection called "stellate ganglion block". Many tried it and it was costly for many. I did and it cost me 2500-3000.euros in travel and "treatment". No, one benefited. The person making the post was last active on this forum 4.days ago,- he still got DP.
Shall we learn for this; never make posts about recent changes and if one does- be open to that he is likely a retarded seeking attention; want to take his own life one day and 99% cured 4.days later. if you will take him serious and his placebo serious - you might be a low IQ retard too. The cost of ignoring placebo and persons who post them is very costly for most of us.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Placebo is not lasting and it quickly subsides in people. In trails the placebo effect can last for the period when you showing up for a daily treatment. When they do a follow up 1.month to 3.month after they will typically be back to "normal". You can see this in many posting on this forum with people trying different thing and claim a response within a few days or just trying a very low starting dose. Some can make post after some days or weeks that it have stopped working. So, their posting was placebo-spam.
> In 2017 one made a post about getting better after an injection called "stellate ganglion block". Many tried it and it was costly for many. I did and it cost me 2500-3000.euros in travel and "treatment". No, one benefited. The person making the post was last active on this forum 4.days ago,- he still got DP.
> Shall we learn for this; never make posts about recent changes and if one does- be open to that he is likely a retarded seeking attention; want to take his own life one day and 99% cured 4.days later. if you will take him serious and his placebo serious - you might be a low IQ retard too. The cost of ignoring placebo and persons who post them is very costly for most of us.


you didnt give a single answer to my questions. if you try sgb because of a forum post, then it is just your own decision. you are searching for a cure, for a pill for a single shot. no one i know or met on the internet has recovered with something like tms or medicine. nobody. the only people who did it to recover solved deep inner emotional conflicts and faced their fears or transformed their life to one what is liveable. the only thing why someone gets psychologically dpdr is the brain doesnt want to deal anymore with the emotional problems of the real life. everybody who recover thank to medicine treated just a primary illness what caused their dpdr in the first place


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Placebo is not lasting and it quickly subsides in people. In trails the placebo effect can last for the period when you showing up for a daily treatment. When they do a follow up 1.month to 3.month after they will typically be back to "normal". You can see this in many posting on this forum with people trying different thing and claim a response within a few days or just trying a very low starting dose. Some can make post after some days or weeks that it have stopped working. So, their posting was placebo-spam.
> In 2017 one made a post about getting better after an injection called "stellate ganglion block". Many tried it and it was costly for many. I did and it cost me 2500-3000.euros in travel and "treatment". No, one benefited. The person making the post was last active on this forum 4.days ago,- he still got DP.
> Shall we learn for this; never make posts about recent changes and if one does- be open to that he is likely a retarded seeking attention; want to take his own life one day and 99% cured 4.days later. if you will take him serious and his placebo serious - you might be a low IQ retard too. The cost of ignoring placebo and persons who post them is very costly for most of us.


That's a bit harsch, I don't know how you could know that someone isn't sincere when they say they want to end their life and are cured four days later. People wanting to end their life because of DPDR isn't absolutely uncommon, apparently, and people having spontaneous sudden remission isn't also completely uncommon, herbs or not. (people wanting attention are not totally uncommon either, but personnally I am less afraid of being tricked by an attention seeker than wrongfully accusing someone who is actually suffering).

It's also possible to feel some effect when one is taking some molecule, and still have the effect dissappear or reduce after a while without being a placebo. It works like that to some extent with opioids, antidepressants, benzodiazepines and so on. And it can be the case with unwanted side effects as well, that are present only in the beginning of the treatment. So, I mean that the observation that the effect disappears after a while should not be enough to conclude that it is a placebo/nocebo effect. The right way to determine that would be to do a controlled experiment, and that's why we do such experiments. But I think that you mean that there is so much placebo stuff everywhere and probably around here for people who deal with a lot of anxiety that it is safer (and often cheaper) to keep the placebo hypothesis as the null hypothesis.

Anyway, placebo or not, if the positive effect doesn't last it's not that interesting anyway, so if it is expensive or very time taking, it's maybe better to wait and see.

The other thing I was wondering about is the meaning we give to placebo or contextual effects (I am not 100% of their definitions). It seems to me that when a molecule is tested, everything that isn't the molecule counts as contextual effect, so any psychological effect that is not being tested in the trial. But what if a person is stuck in a "DPDR symptom obsession --> anxiety --> more DPDR" viscious cycle, one could assume that a short experience of having less symptoms (or less obsessing over symptoms) could be beneficial on the long run, no? And couldn't this be brought by a contextual effect, among other things?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

leminaseri said:


> you didnt give a single answer to my questions. if you try sgb because of a forum post, then it is just your own decision. you are searching for a cure, for a pill for a single shot. no one i know or met on the internet has recovered with something like tms or medicine. nobody. the only people who did it to recover solved deep inner emotional conflicts and faced their fears or transformed their life to one what is liveable. the only thing why someone gets psychologically dpdr is the brain doesnt want to deal anymore with the emotional problems of the real life. everybody who recover thank to medicine treated just a primary illness what caused their dpdr in the first place


I did answer you. If you was capable of reading the reply about SGB you would see that it was about the person posting it about it being a cure and still being symptomatic. At that time some put up sites for public funding so they could get a SGB. I wrote with a French girl very desperate and who considered trying it. It would cost her family all their savings. I think around 4-5.people in the US and Canada went to Chicago to try. A cost of 1200.dollars. I said to her that I could give it a try because it was not a large sum to me,- so I did. I have tried many thing very aware that the trails are small and not replicated under the correct conditions. I have never recommended to other to take treatment that was not replicated larger scale by many. You have no problems with this site posting placebo related to that turns out to fail both for the one who posts it and those who tries to replicate it?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

Trith said:


> That's a bit harsch, I don't know how you could know that someone isn't sincere when they say they want to end their life and are cured four days later. People wanting to end their life because of DPDR isn't absolutely uncommon, apparently, and people having spontaneous sudden remission isn't also completely uncommon, herbs or not. (people wanting attention are not totally uncommon either, but personnally I am less afraid of being tricked by an attention seeker than wrongfully accusing someone who is actually suffering).
> 
> It's also possible to feel some effect when one is taking some molecule, and still have the effect dissappear or reduce after a while without being a placebo. It works like that to some extent with opioids, antidepressants, benzodiazepines and so on. And it can be the case with unwanted side effects as well, that are present only in the beginning of the treatment. So, I mean that the observation that the effect disappears after a while should not be enough to conclude that it is a placebo/nocebo effect. The right way to determine that would be to do a controlled experiment, and that's why we do such experiments. But I think that you mean that there is so much placebo stuff everywhere and probably around here for people who deal with a lot of anxiety that it is safer (and often cheaper) to keep the placebo hypothesis as the null hypothesis.
> 
> ...


Spontaneous sudden remission have never been described literature. I and others have experienced some rapid reduction on benzodiazepines in the rage of 30%. In general can you say that drugs that have a rapid effect also is highly addictive and a tolerance problem will come after some months.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Spontaneous sudden remission have never been described literature. I and others have experienced some rapid reduction on benzodiazepines in the rage of 30%. In general can you say that drugs that have a rapid effect also is highly addictive and a tolerance problem will come after some months.


explain us. how can someone feel recovered and is been convinced about it and then 6 days later he relapses? how? what does happen in the brain when placebo comes?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

leminaseri said:


> explain us. how can someone feel recovered and is been convinced about it and then 6 days later he relapses? how? what does happen in the brain when placebo comes?


I have tried many drugs over the years and never experienced any improvement or placebo. I think that recent outset might have a high placebo effect, personality type and likely also intelligence. People with low intelligence is more into religion, magical thinking and likely also placebo. I don´t think people feel fully recovered, more likely a change they see as a recovery. It get posted as a recovery.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> I have tried many drugs over the years and never experienced any improvement or placebo. I think that recent outset might have a high placebo effect, personality type and likely also intelligence. People with low intelligence is more into religion, magical thinking and likely also placebo. I don´t think people feel fully recovered, more likely a change they see as a recovery. It get posted as a recovery.


how do you know, i felt recovered between 2014 and 2019. maybe it was just placebo?


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

leminaseri said:


> how do you know, i felt recovered between 2014 and 2019. maybe it was just placebo?


You likely was recovered. It is seen that many have an outset of depersonalization for some years a slowly recover most though distraction but becomes symptomatic again in stressful period and it goes into a more chronic direction. 
Placebo in very sudden and related to events and interventions in a short period. That is why they normally have a large patients size, a control group that gets a "fake" intervention that is not active and a follow up. People who respond to placebo will usually fell symptomatic again some weeks to months after a intervention. That is why most studies do a follow up 1 to 3.months after a trail. Almost all trials in depersonalization are small, have no control group and no follow up. So, you become highly dependent on people who have tried it and see if it replicates or not. Some studies do in some and other do not.


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

lol. That was a wild ride.
Happy it ended well though! <3


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> You likely was recovered. It is seen that many have an outset of depersonalization for some years a slowly recover most though distraction but becomes symptomatic again in stressful period and it goes into a more chronic direction.
> Placebo in very sudden and related to events and interventions in a short period. That is why they normally have a large patients size, a control group that gets a "fake" intervention that is not active and a follow up. People who respond to placebo will usually fell symptomatic again some weeks to months after a intervention. That is why most studies do a follow up 1 to 3.months after a trail. Almost all trials in depersonalization are small, have no control group and no follow up. So, you become highly dependent on people who have tried it and see if it replicates or not. Some studies do in some and other do not.


this is so non sense why should the second time be more chronic?


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Mayer-Gross said:


> Placebo is a known problem and effect in many research programmers in psychiatry. It is the case in almost all depression studies and it is estimated that it is close to 30% and 100% if people much better after a few days after some kind of "treatment". Placebo is a huge problem in almost all trails in depersonalization. All trails are very small in size, no control group and almost no follow up. It is due to under founding of research into depersonalization. It is very frustrating as nothing can be taken or should be taken as valid. The naltrexone and naloxone trail are examples of "trails" that potentially could be pure placebo- small, no control group, no follow up. The case is that many afterwards have tried to replicate those "studies" without any success.
> There is a lot of placebo spammer posts of this forum and when you do a follow up those posting they are after some time back to where they came from. They medicine or herbal remedies had stopped "working". Always assume is placebo if people write about a recent change. Only take a post serious if it validated after some months,- if not,-ignore it as spam.



I highly doubt it's a placebo effect and this is my second time getting depersonalisation. The first time I opened the pandoras box was back in 2017 after smoking marijuana. I 100% recovered in 1 year. 

This time I was smoking CBD Flower with 0.01% THC to ease my anxiety and was agoraphobic at the time due to intrusive thoughts, I lived an afraid life. I had a panic attack and ended up back in the maze. 

This time it is more symptom based... yes I do get existential rumination but they don't scare me at all. I'd say this time is a lot harder to deal with since distraction is ineffective, lack of interest, emotional numbness is all new to me. 

I think once you get used to this version of dp and conquer it, the mind will eventually return to its normal state and lastly if you have recovered once before I don't see why you can't recover again?


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

leminaseri said:


> this is so non sense why should the second time be more chronic?


This is the reason I ran away from this site and never joined, > back in 2017 this site was packed with amazing people and a few sour grapes. 
now its full of chaos and negativity. Honestly man run away from this site and if we don't recover who cares at least we don't have a terminal illness we achieve things > it's going to cost us blood, sweat and tears but in the end we have no choice, it's either you accept this and live your life to best of your capabilities or be some random dude on the internet talking about placebo effects for the rest of your life.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

walkingfridge said:


> This is the reason I ran away from this site and never joined, > back in 2017 this site was packed with amazing people and a few sour grapes.
> now its full of chaos and negativity. Honestly man run away from this site and if we don't recover who cares at least we don't have a terminal illness we achieve things > it's going to cost us blood, sweat and tears but in the end we have no choice, it's either you accept this and live your life to best of your capabilities or be some random dude on the internet talking about placebo effects for the rest of your life.


So, you didn't join in 2017 when the site was "amazing"-I have posted here since 2011 and did posted in all the period. I have addressed people like you all the time. That people leave due to posts like yours in not new. You can find many historical critique from members that "cures" and "diets" have been accepted and not deleted by moderation due to potentail danger like starvation or I recently addressed recommendations of openly fake books for cure. Yes, this would be amazing if absurd claims just can be posted without "sour grapes" interfering. Yes, those sour grapes who do not recommend people doing something that might not work because a post with a 99% cure within a few days due to herbal remedies. 
Here is webinar from last year made by "Unreal Charity" with two persons who was behind the foundation of the "Depersonalization research unit" at Kings College: Prof. Anthony David and Elaine Hunter. On the panel are 3.patients and members of the charity. There are clips with several other sufferers and forums like this is mentioned by one as a place she don´t come due to postings about rapid cures. But, why can't she understand that such posts makes sites like this amazing! One of the founders, Jane Charlton got depersonalization after cannabis in 2000 and became cured due to distracting for some years but have chronic for the last 10.years.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Mayer-Gross said:


> So, you didn't join in 2017 when the site was "amazing"-I have posted here since 2011 and did posted in all the period. I have addressed people like you all the time. That people leave due to posts like yours in not new. You can find many historical critique from members that "cures" and "diets" have been accepted and not deleted by moderation due to potentail danger like starvation or I recently addressed recommendations of openly fake books for cure. Yes, this would be amazing if absurd claims just can be posted without "sour grapes" interfering. Yes, those sour grapes who do not recommend people doing something that might not work because a post with a 99% cure within a few days due to herbal remedies.
> Here is webinar from last year made by "Unreal Charity" with two persons who was behind the foundation of the "Depersonalization research unit" at Kings College: Prof. Anthony David and Elaine Hunter. On the panel are 3.patients and members of the charity. There are clips with several other sufferers and forums like this is mentioned by one as a place she don´t come due to postings about rapid cures. But, why can't she understand that such posts makes sites like this amazing! One of the founders, Jane Charlton got depersonalization after cannabis in 2000 and became cured due to distracting for some years but have chronic for the last 10.years.



no, I didn't, I knew what I had and I didn't want to join, simple. 
you're mentioning 1 case and applying it to everyone.. how would people have a hope of recovery with what you're saying? 
oh btw if I do ever recover someway or somehow I am going to spit on your face for this.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

"oh btw if I do ever recover someway or somehow I am going to spit on your face for this."

I thought you were 99% cured.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

so there is DR 
and DP 


I said "DR has reduced 99%" read the header
DP is still active and emotional numbness.

You do realise you can have one without the other? or recover from one and not the other? or recover from both? you do realise you sound stupid? and I don't know why I wasting my time with a pessimistic individual but I understand to some degree because this disease is horrible.

I never claimed I was recovered from DR or DP -- I stated that it had "reduced". 

something *reducing* and completely *going* is *two* different things.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, one is pessimistic one adresses posts that is clearly not serious but posted attention-seekers. 
I have never objected to the combination of a antidepressant in a combination with lamotrigine. I have recommended it as it benefits some. I have also recommended psychological approaches as it benefits many if the outset is very resent. There are some promising developments in brain stimulation that seems to help many with trauma. Synchronized TMS seems very promising and hopefully it will be tested in depersonalization when it is approved for clinical use in a few years.It should be tested in refractory depression. Likely delayed due to covid.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

now you're going the attention seeking route... yet you know nothing about me or how I feel. 
It is just easy to call someone who wanted to kill themselves an attention seeker, this has been the new trend for a long time.. I use to think the same about people who wanted to kill themselves until I got put into a situation where I lost everything in a blink. 

I honestly do not care about your knowledge or what you have done in terms giving people advice, you're not a qualified to give medical advice or recommendations. If you do -- go and study medicine.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have never called "suicide thoughts" in this thread for attention seeking. I found it striking that you within 4.days could go from suicide thoughts to come with a cure with herbal remedies. In general I would call rapid "cures" and posts related to it as "attention" seeking or a placebo effect. When you go into the history of the persons making majority of these posts their cure seems to stop working. But, in general I think the 95% of those visiting this site are aware of these "cures" have low validity when it is so rapid.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> So, you didn't join in 2017 when the site was "amazing"-I have posted here since 2011 and did posted in all the period. I have addressed people like you all the time. That people leave due to posts like yours in not new. You can find many historical critique from members that "cures" and "diets" have been accepted and not deleted by moderation due to potentail danger like starvation or I recently addressed recommendations of openly fake books for cure. Yes, this would be amazing if absurd claims just can be posted without "sour grapes" interfering. Yes, those sour grapes who do not recommend people doing something that might not work because a post with a 99% cure within a few days due to herbal remedies.
> Here is webinar from last year made by "Unreal Charity" with two persons who was behind the foundation of the "Depersonalization research unit" at Kings College: Prof. Anthony David and Elaine Hunter. On the panel are 3.patients and members of the charity. There are clips with several other sufferers and forums like this is mentioned by one as a place she don´t come due to postings about rapid cures. But, why can't she understand that such posts makes sites like this amazing! One of the founders, Jane Charlton got depersonalization after cannabis in 2000 and became cured due to distracting for some years but have chronic for the last 10.years.


jane charlton is only one example. cindyinmontana from this forum recovered after 10 years OF A 3rd EPISODE again. first episode triggered by cannabis. most of the people i have seen on this site recover from their second episode.









4: What's Weighing You Down - Mental energy, physical, emotional, ways to feel lighter - Love in the Mirror Podcast with Shannon Bodie (Arnett) NBC-HWC


In this episode of Love in the Mirror, Shannon interviews Certified Health Coach Cindy Marshall about her own personal journey with Depersonalization Disorder, and the many strategies she now shares with clients to get free from old weighty mental...




www.buzzsprout.com


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have never said you could never recover. Remember your posts are all related to your defense of posts that claims to be a rapid cure and that placebo never should be a part of a consideration of such a rapid response. You are in a way trying to make snake-oil sales men as valid part of medicine. You claim is also it one rejects them then one do not believe in a treatment.

Much research into depersonalization have been significantly underfunded and it is a problem that many trials have been very small, not placebo controlled with not follow up and some of them might not replicate for the same reason- likely the case for naltrexone and naloxone.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Mayer-Gross said:


> I have never said you could never recover. Remember your posts are all related to your defense of posts that claims to be a rapid cure and that placebo never should be a part of a consideration of such a rapid response. You are in a way trying to make snake-oil sales men as valid part of medicine. You claim is also it one rejects them then one do not believe in a treatment.
> 
> Much research into depersonalization have been significantly underfunded and it is a problem that many trials have been very small, not placebo controlled with not follow up and some of them might not replicate for the same reason- likely the case for naltrexone and naloxone.


sure you said 3 times to me already if you recover through distraction and get dp again it is chronic in the most cases. but this is not true. do you know? i dont care about the research into dp. 80% of the people i met on the internet recover without science


----------



## coolwhip27 (Mar 14, 2015)

First of all, what is everyone’s definition of what DP feels like? I would surmise that it is partly subject to interpretation of the sufferers personal experience themselves. And even if it is placebo effect, does that cancel out the success of it? The mind can trick itself in both good and bad ways, and my chronic DP surely seems like it only lasts because it’s a chronic trick in my brain. Reverse that trick, which I have before, and everything does feel real again. I suppose detachment isn’t just so magical it comes out of nowhere then. There has to be causation


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

For the sake of good order for people reading now. This thread was started with the claim of a rapid response to a herbal remedies and a link to a one-line shop that sells herbal medicine. So, it could be interpreted as a sales promotion of products. This have been removed by moderation and the original text is also changed.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Mayer-Gross said:


> For the sake of good order for people reading now. This thread was started with the claim of a rapid response to a herbal remedies and a link to a one-line shop that sells herbal medicine. So, it could be interpreted as a sales promotion of products. This have been removed by moderation and the original text is also changed.



do you ever read? I simply stated what supplements I started using. I also mentioned that I am not sure if it's the supplements that helped or my anxiety just lowering down. 
you skip a lot of detail and interpret things to your liking. I posted a link not to promote the supplement, just to show people I have been taking that specific range. Fair enough it was removed likely because it hits the promotional aspect of things.. but don't take things out of context because you're salty.


----------



## Mattdeath1112 (Nov 9, 2021)

Man you are always so negative and downright dismissive like I see your comments on so many posts and the majority of the time it’s negative. You’re not the gate keeper to what works and doesn’t leave it up to people to try it or not and whether or not to believe it. With something like this there’s not anything that universally works for everyone one so maybe just try to take him at his word.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Ya'll need to get along... ya hear?!? lol.

retrobot, how you feelin' mate?


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

I’m feel like I’ve just ran around the entire world. 
jks, I am feeling optimistic tonight.
Thanks TOF


----------



## NomdeGuerra (Jan 4, 2019)

24 hours later he says he is in a psych ward


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

NomdeGuerra said:


> 24 hours later he says he is in a psych ward


Well be careful. First he is right, recovering from DR doesn't mean you are going better overall or that you recoverred from DP.
As long as he is not going to a psych ward because of DR there is nothing here that proves that he was wrong when saying that his DR was gone when he said it was.
Then things come and go. I don't see why it would be absurd to say that one's DR can be gone one day and come back full force some days later. Who knows what is possible. DPDR can come and go quickly during panic attacks, for example.
Then going to a psych ward should never be equated with failing. Even if it meant he admitted being wrong about anything (and so far I don't think it does), doing that would require humility and would deserve encouragement.
And going to a psych ward sometimes mean that your life is actually at risk and it is more important than anything else to save your own life. Anyone can criticize promoting snake oil, and I am the first one to do that, but not going to a psych ward. My sister was saved from suicide by going to a psych ward and if anyone had said anything that would have caused her to change her mind from going there, if anyone had tried to ridicule her into changing her mind because it supposedly meant she was wrong about something, right now that person's body would probably be somewhere in the woods and I would be in jail for a long time.
I'm kidding, but seriously, life is more important than our egos.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, I have been blocked by him so he can't see my reply when he is locked on.
The claim of his to be without DR but with DP is very unlikely. In clinical descriptions of depersonalization it is known the you can have DR without DP,- but you cannot have DP without DR. My impression is that those who have pure DR is mostly drug induced DR while DP/DR also have a History of emotional problems and a history of panic anxiety.

Researcher into the dissociative subtype of PTSD, Ruth Lanius have found that the central core in dissociation is a response in structure in the brain stem called "Periaqueductal gray" that makes a shift towards immobilisation and the ventral part becomes active. There are different network towards this shift and one goes from the prefrontal cortex and makes an inhibition of the limbic system/emotional numbing before it ends at the "Periaqueductal gray". According to her there should be a relationship between an area central to the sense of self called precuneus and the Periaqueductal gray. Precuneus is highly affected by drugs and anesthesia. So, those who also have pure DR it is likely a pure relationship between the precunesus and the Periaqueductal gray. While the other state involves a much larger network. She thinks that at the core of this is a poorely integrated default mode network. People have difficulties in coming out of these states because of this poorly integrated network. What is temporally in most will become more difficult in others to normalize. In research with rTMS done at the dorsomedial prefrontal cortex in depression it is seen the those with depression who respond makes a connection between the precuneus and the dorsomedial prefrontal cortex,- so the default mode network becomes more integrated in those who respond. rTMS at the dorsomedial prefrontal cortex have also given good response in many with OCD and PTSD. The location have never been tried in depersonalization to my knownelge. So, depersonalization might have two components; 1) A dissociative reaction that have become maladaptive 2) poorly integrated sense of self likely with obsessive features of being "incomplete" that was there prior to the outset. Adress 2 and 1 will also go away.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Mayer-Gross said:


> So, I have been blocked by him so he can't see my reply when he is locked on.
> The claim of his to be without DR but with DP is very unlikely. In clinical descriptions of depersonalization it is known the you can have DR without DP,- but you cannot have DP without DR. My impression is that those who have pure DR is mostly drug induced DR while DP/DR also have a History of emotional problems and a history of panic anxiety.
> 
> Researcher into the dissociative subtype of PTSD, Ruth Lanius have found that the central core in dissociation is a response in structure in the brain stem called "Periaqueductal gray" that makes a shift towards immobilisation and the ventral part becomes active. There are different network towards this shift and one goes from the prefrontal cortex and makes an inhibition of the limbic system/emotional numbing before it ends at the "Periaqueductal gray". According to her there should be a relationship between an area central to the sense of self called precuneus and the Periaqueductal gray. Precuneus is highly affected by drugs and anesthesia. So, those who also have pure DR it is likely a pure relationship between the precunesus and the Periaqueductal gray. While the other state involves a much larger network. She thinks that at the core of this is a poorely integrated default mode network. People have difficulties in coming out of these states because of this poorly integrated network. What is temporally in most will become more difficult in others to normalize. In research with rTMS done at the dorsomedial prefrontal cortex in depression it is seen the those with depression who respond makes a connection between the precuneus and the dorsomedial prefrontal cortex,- so the default mode network becomes more integrated in those who respond. rTMS at the dorsomedial prefrontal cortex have also given good response in many with OCD and PTSD. The location have never been tried in depersonalization to my knownelge. So, depersonalization might have two components; 1) A dissociative reaction that have become maladaptive 2) poorly integrated sense of self likely with obsessive features of being "incomplete" that was there prior to the outset. Adress 2 and 1 will also go away.



I don’t have derealisation I see things in HD +
Last time I got DPDR the first to leave was DR.. I didn’t block you and I just put you on ignore because ignoring someone like you saves me a headache, no offence you’re just a pessimistic individual with knowledge that does no good. 

trith you’ve explained it well thanks my friend, I am also going through GAD + Delusional Disorder 

at least I feel better 

Let’s all hug ❤


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

So, the "joker" now claims that he have not blocked me. I can not see any posts by him when I am locked in. He quotes me in his last post. So, he must unblocked me in a reply and then blocked again. He now claims to have a "GAD +delusional disorder". He is essentially saying that he has a psychosis. The hallmark of a psychosis is the lack of a reality testing and insight.


----------



## retrobot (12 mo ago)

Mayer-Gross said:


> So, the "joker" now claims that he have not blocked me. I can not see any posts by him when I am locked in. He quotes me in his last post. So, he must unblocked me in a reply and then blocked again. He now claims to have a "GAD +delusional disorder". He is essentially saying that he has a psychosis. The hallmark of a psychosis is the lack of a reality testing and insight.


Hug? <3

oh I’m not claiming I have those, the doctors are, since they have no clue about dp/dr that was their diagnosis, I am well aware of what you’re getting at and I did not block you lol I just hit ignore…

you can block people on this site? awesome lol


----------

